# Favorite ESPN Commercial



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Boy, there's some good one's over the years. I love the writer's sense of humor. I've found a couple site's that have some listed, the first is the most recent Star Wars commercial (I love that one...)

http://starwars.com/episode-iv/release/video/espn1.html

Check out the archive at the bottom, some are there...

http://espn.go.com/thisissportscenter/index.html#
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/thisissp ... er/archive

http://www.advertisementave.com/tv/comp ... mpany=ESPN

If you can find some more, post them up! I'm still looking for the commercial where ESPN's stock went public (and dropped like a rock)...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't care who you are, you gotta love steiner's performances.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Charlie Steiner was the man! :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Steiner was the man. I still love the old one with Lance Armstrong down in the basement riding the bike powering the the sportscenter building.
"hey Lance, can I get ya a sports bar or something? Maybe an energy drink?"


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I love when Steiner is holding the lantern yelling "follow me to freedom!"
The John Randle playing Jenga with Kenny Mayne is great also. Look at Randle's face as Mayne is yelling Jenga....


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Somebody has got to find the one where they go public. If I remember it right one of the guys say "we don't even own our own equipment" and the stock just tanks.....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How about the one (Dan Patrick I believe) when they are "chipping" into the huge satellite dishes on the roof of ESPN and everyones signal gets fuzzy when the ball lands in the dish !!!


----------

